# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  potpore za novorođence, pokloni / bonovi za dijete i dr.

## samamama

na znam di bi stavila ovu temu, pa ako sam fulala pdf neka me administrator preseli.

daklem, vrijeme je takvo da nakon poroda za dijete treba iskorisiti svu i svakakvu pomoc koju je moguce, pa evo molim da razmjenite sto je danas moguce ostvariti, gdje i kako?

za potpore od drzave i grada znam

znam i da se u dm-u moze prijaviti za babybonus.. 

ali sta jos ima??..

ima li jos nesto?

----------


## Zara1

meni taj babybonus baš i nije neka pomoć  :Undecided: 
više mi dođe kao dobra reklama za dm i njihove proizvode

----------


## mala-vila

istina, ali dobijes paket pelena, nije zanemarivo
ista stvar s konzumovim baby klubom- učlanis se i dobijes paket pelena, veličinu sam biras

----------


## Zara1

da "dobiješ" paket pelena, a oni dobiju pravo reklamirati se i slati ti letke sljedeće 2. godine  :Smile: 
ima od nedavno i muller te neke bonove za djecu

----------


## centar

rodiljna
jednokratna od HZZO (oko 2300 je bila)
oprema za novorođence( zg: 1800, 3600 ili 54 000 za trece i svako daljnje)
dmbabybonus: pelene/kuponi
konzum: gratis pelene/ kuponi ( dobije se vise kupona ako imate vise kartice: mama, tata, ...) 
muller isto ima neki klub (ali se nista ne dobije za uclanjenje, nego knjizica s kuponima)

ako sad spomenem ime, pisat ce krsitelj koda, ali cesto dijele zlicice, tanjurice, radosnice... 
postoji i puno tvrtki od koje se mogu naruciti uzorci kozmetike. znam 100 % da salju nivea, afrodita, weleda prirodna kozmetika....

----------


## ekoi

a koja je procedura s tim dm, muller i konzum kuponima? kaj dođeš u dućan i veliš kaj - dajte mi kupone?  :Embarassed:  kuponi su za popust? koliki?

----------


## centar

u dm i konzum se uclanjujes. dm- internet aplikacija, terminal svijeta prednosti, a konzum- kad se ulogiras u onu plavu karticu, pa ti na alatnoj pise djecji klub. ispunis i posaljes online.

muller- mozes pitati blagajnika. ispunis neki kratki obrazac i dobijes knjizicu s kuponima. na kraju knjizice je kupon kojeg odrezes i on ti sluzi za podizanje nove knjizice na blagajni. 

ima i interspar neke kupone. trenutno su aktualni. oni ili dođu u sanducic ili ih uzmes u ducanu.

----------


## amyx

Centar kako narucis uzorke kozmetike ?

----------


## amyx

Mi u Farmaciji dobili neke male paketicesa nekim uzorcima i sitnicama, od patronazne smo dobili paketic, iskoristili smo i konzum i dm, ovih dana se spremamo u muller, slali rodne listove i dobili paket za blizance od H...
Pare digli od grada i drzave ...ak se sjetim jos cega javim...

----------


## mala-vila

> da "dobiješ" paket pelena, a oni dobiju pravo reklamirati se i slati ti letke sljedeće 2. godine 
> ima od nedavno i muller te neke bonove za djecu


naravno, koju bi korist imali od toga  :Laughing:  velikog su srca  :Wink: 
ako ti ne smeta, isplati se
meni ne smeta, hičem sve u smeće ili djelim okolo pa još ispadnem  :Saint:

----------


## centar

afroditi posaljes mail, weleda ima giveaway na fb, nivea ima na svojim stranicama besplatne uzorke pa oznacite sto zelite ( trenutno nema nista jer je tura upravo poslana. ja sam dobila cijelu hrpu svega, od protiv bora, tusiralica, krema, djecjih losiona i sampona, maski za lice) 
postoje i stranice koje se ticu samo besplatnih utoraka svega (npr. besplativa). 
u dm-u cesto imate uzorke mustele koji stoje na djecjem odjelu.  

a prva ne bih dala, 160 kuna za neku kremicu, a da nemam uzorak. tako sam napisala mail oktal pharmi za a-dermu i odmah su mi poslali uzorke. vidjela sam da i meni i curki super odgovara i kupila bocu od 400 ml. i tako uvijek radim....

----------


## sonata

Ja sam u prosvjeti i rekla mi racunovotkinja da cu od ministarstva dobiti nekih 3200kn. Ma jel to moguce? Gledala sam stranicu ali nisam nista pronasla. Jel zna netko?

----------


## samamama

vidis, ovo za konzum i pelene je super info  :Smile: 
meni reklame ne smetaju i onako mi zakrcavaju sanducic non stop., a ovako barem dobijes nesto od toga.

super  :Smile: 

za besplatne uzorke znam i slala sam vec par puta., ali iskreno, naucila sam na blesplatne uzorke vani, koji dolaze u nekim normalnim ( i vecim pakiranjima ) nego ovi kod nas., pa kad dobijem onu mini vrećicu sa uzorkom vise se naljutim na velicinu nego sto me razveseli, pa sam na neko rijeme odustala od toga.

u mulleru nisam nikad bila , ni ne znam ima li neki u rijeci? se isplati sta sa tim njihovim bonovima? kakve su im inace cijene?

----------


## Inda_os

> Ja sam u prosvjeti i rekla mi racunovotkinja da cu od ministarstva dobiti nekih 3200kn. Ma jel to moguce? Gledala sam stranicu ali nisam nista pronasla. Jel zna netko?


Ma ne.... dobit ćeš 1600 kn od njih (ako ti tm radi u državnoj službi, dobit će i on isto). To je sada vrlo novo za prosvjetu ali primjerice u policiji su to dobivali i prije 5 godina.

----------


## Inda_os

Eh, da, Sonata i naš grad Osijek je od ovog mjeseca podigao naknadu na 3000kn za prvo, te 6000kn za drugo dijete.

----------


## spajalica

biofarm je imao neku karticu s kojom ostvarujes popust 10% na svaku kupovinu ili 20%? ne sjecam se vise, davno je bilo. kartica vrijedi 2 godine. meni je to koristilo za kozemtiku jer je BC imao AD

----------


## sonata

A tako je vec logicnije...3200kn mi je zvucalo puno previse da je moguce. A ja sam cula da je grad Osijek povecao naknadu ali tek od Uskrsa a ne od ovog mjeseca?

----------


## Inda_os

> A tako je vec logicnije...3200kn mi je zvucalo puno previse da je moguce. A ja sam cula da je grad Osijek povecao naknadu ali tek od Uskrsa a ne od ovog mjeseca?


Da, u pravu si, od 31.3. je povećanje
http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/191951/...lji-1083-djece

----------


## centar

u mulleru nisam nikad bila , ni ne znam ima li neki u rijeci? se isplati sta sa tim njihovim bonovima? kakve su im inace cijene?[/QUOTE]

ja mislim da imate dva. jedan u ZTC-u, a drugi... ne mogu se sjetiti, ali netko je pisao o tome.

----------


## sonata

A valjda se nece nas braco pozuriti   :Wink:

----------


## Jesen u meni

Moram i ja nagovoriti onda mališu da se stisne 10-ak dana iza termina pa da upadnemo u 4. mj. (ja sam isto iz Osijeka)  :Smile: 

Županije isto daju poklon. Ne znam daju li sve, ali Osječko-baranjska daje 500 kn.
Nisam znala za ovaj Konzumov klub.
U Muelleru sam iskoristila kupone za grudnjake za dojenje i izašli su me 55 kn. Mislim da je to stvarno ok, a djeluju kvalitetno. Uz knjižicu s kuponima se dobije mali paket njihovih vlažnih maramica.

Ne znam jeste li dobili od svojih ginekologa ili u ljekarnama paket Sretna beba. Ako niste, mislim da se možete obratiti udruzi Family service i učlaniti u njihov klub Sretna beba. Imate na njihovim web stranicama upute, a i na ovom forumu postoji tema o tome pa sam tamo napisala što se sve dobije u prva dva paketa.

----------


## samamama

vidis nisam ovo znala za županije! pitam se dali PGŽ daje nesto.. iako cisto sumnjam :/

----------


## mala-vila

u bipi je svaku prvu pon, uto i sri u mjesecu 2% na cijeli dječji asortiman

----------


## ki ki

za bebe do 4 mjeseca poklon od Violete   https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## ki ki

Dietpharm klub zdravlja- učlanite se i dobijete centravit postnatal vitamine za dojilje
http://www.dietpharm.hr/

----------


## Sadie

Da podignem temu. Učlanit ću se u Konzumov i Mullerov dječji klub, al sad mi je još malo rano. Pelene dobijem nakon termina koji sam upisala u prijavnicu ili odmah? Pratim Besplativu, pokupila sam paketić za trudnice iz DM-a.
Što se tiče jednokratne pomoći, kako mogu saznati daje li ju moja općina/županija. Nedavno smo se preselili iz Zagreba i nemam pojma kako to ovdje funkcionira. 
Bi li trebala dobiti nešto i s posla, ak mi plaća ide iz proračuna (vidim na ovoj temi da neko ministarstvo daje lovu, pa bi trebala onda sva min., uključujući i moje)?

----------


## Beti3

HZZO ti daje potporu, evo kopiram sa ove stranice * http://www.hzzo.hr/rodiljne-i-roditeljske-potpore
JEDNOKRATNA NOVČANA POTPORA ZA NOVOROĐENO DIJETE
*
*Jednokratna novčana potpora iznosi 70% proračunske osnovice, odnosno 2.328,20 kuna.*

*UVJETI*
*Korisnik - zaposleni ili samozaposleni roditelj, korisnik koji ostvaruje drugi dohodak, poljoprivrednik izvan sustava poreza na dobit ili dohodak, nezaposleni korisnik može ostvariti pravo na jednokratnu novčanu potporu pod uvjetom da u vrijeme rođenja djeteta ispunjava sljedeće uvjete:*
*– da je hrvatski državljanin s prebivalištem ili stranac sa stalnim boravkom u Republici Hrvatskoj u neprekidnom trajanju od najmanje 12 mjeseci,*
*– da je zdravstveno osiguran po propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju.*
*Korisnik - roditelj izvan sustava rada može ostvariti pravo na novčanu potporu pod uvjetom da u vrijeme rođenja djeteta ispunjava sljedeće uvjete:*
*– da je hrvatski državljanin s prebivalištem ili stranac sa stalnim boravkom u Republici Hrvatskoj u neprekidnom trajanju od najmanje 5 godina,*
*– da je zdravstveno osiguran po propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju.*
*Dodatni uvjet, određen za sve korisnike je da je dijete radi čijeg rođenja se traži predmetno pravo:*
*– upisano u maticu rođenih,*
*– prijavljeno kao član njihovog kućanstva,*
*– zdravstveno osiguran po propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju.*
*Pravo na novčanu potporu, pod navedenim uvjetima ima i korisnik za posvojeno dijete ako novčana potpora za to dijete nije ranije isplaćena drugom korisniku.

*A da saznaš o novcima koje ti daje tvoj grad, upiši " Jednokratna novčana pomoć za rođenje djeteta grad......" Ovako piše na stranicama moga grada, Rijeke
:Jednokratna potpora od tisuću kuna za opremu novoro|đenčadi
(isključivo za osobe s prebivalištem na području grada Rijeke)
Uz jednokratnu potporu od tisuću kuna za opremu novoro|enčadi, Grad Rijeka želi dobrodošlicu
svojim najmlađim sugrađanima. Potpora je namijenjena svoj djeci koja imaju
prebivalište na području grada Rijeke i čiji roditelj(i) ima(ju) prebivalište na području
grada Rijeke. Pravo na jednokratnu potporu možete ostvariti predajom zahtjeva i
potrebne dokumentacije (za dijete – izvadak iz matice rođenih i uvjerenje o prebivalištu
na području grada Rijeke; za roditelja – uvjerenje o prebivalištu na području grada
Rijeke, osobna iskaznica, važeća ispravu iz koje je vidljiv JMBG i broj tekućeg računa
u roku od 6 mjeseci od rođenja djeteta.

----------


## Sadie

Super, puno hvala.

----------


## Sandra Štrbac

kake se paketi mogu dobit za trudnice trebam rodit 25.8. 
i zanima me sta se moze dobiti iz opcine Đakova dali neko zna mozda hvala unaprijed

----------

